# Topaz is officially weaning!



## Vansplic (Oct 14, 2013)

No equine buddy but an unexpected friend has come to her side. Little solstice lost her momma earlier than she should have and understands weaning well. She spent the night with Topaz for her first night in her own "big girl stall". She has been eating dinner away from momma for longer and longer times. Last night she moved into her own stall. It is right next door to momma but she can't see mom. There was very little calling when I left them after dinner. Minimal calling this morning when they were put in separate but adjoining pastures. I switched them at lunch as one pasture is small with lush fall grass and the other is larger with grass that has been grazed but is still plentiful (not nearly as lush). I checked mommas utters when we switched and there was some fuss and calling. Mom is full and hot. Put bag balm on her but am open to suggestions... That cannot be comfortable! After the switch they could see each other through the fence and all is well. Topaz is also perfectly content to substitute me for momma although momma gets a bit angry.


chillin with Grandam


waking up this morning


kisses for Grandam... Followed by instructions on how to roll... I clearly was NOT doing it right!


weaning buddy


----------



##  (Oct 14, 2013)

Ahhhhh, how cute those pictures are.

I think you'll be surprised how quickly the udder will start to disappear. I don't put anything on the bags -- just personal preference, I guess -- but then there's no stimulation to the bag, and pretty soon it just starts drying up.

I remember the discomfort -- especially when I weaned my twins -- I was a HOLSTEIN COW for sure, but we went 'cold turkey' and the discomfort only last a few days! LOL


----------



## chandab (Oct 14, 2013)

If she shows discomfort with her udder, warm compresses held against will help, just don't rub (rubbing will stimulate milk production and make it worse rather than better). But, it in general like Diane said, just time to let it go down. I don't think I've ever had to do anything, they just dry up and go on their merry way.


----------



## Vansplic (Oct 22, 2013)

Topaz is officially six months old now! She is weaned, waiting on mom to finish drying up.

Any tips for the farrier? Despite my playing with her feet from day one, letting her watch mom get trimmed, playing with the snips and file, playing with the hoof pick... She STILL will not let me pick her feet without a fight and fights the farrier so badly that one has refused to come back!


----------

